# Trade Deadline Thread



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @WojYahooNBA: Los Angeles, Brooklyn have discussed Jordan Hill deal into the Nets' Disabled Player Exception, league sources tell Yahoo.


Wonder what we would get back.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Hill 3.5 million salary would cost Nets 17 million dollars.

Unlikely to happen.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Ballscientist said:


> Hill 3.5 million salary would cost Nets 17 million dollars.
> 
> Unlikely to happen.


So you think the Nets are going to start caring about their tax payment now?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Hill won't be able to help Nets much. money does not equal to win.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Wonder what we would get back.


Nothing, it seems (??!?!?)..



> It’s no secret that Laker forward Jordan Hill and head coach Mike D’Antoni are not exactly what one would call best friends. Therefore, the following news should come as no surprise.
> 
> According to Adrian Wojnarowski of Yahoo Sports, if D’Antoni is still the coach next year, it is highly doubtful that Hill will re-sign with the Lakers as a free agent this summer:
> 
> ...


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-jordan-hill-may-not-return-if-dantoni-is-still-coach/2014/02/17/


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Giving away a player for nothing - yeah, probably. I'd at least try for a future first or second round pick.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I believe the only picks they have are Boston's 2017 2nd rounder and there own 2nd in 2018.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

That Hill to the Nets deal would be very unfortunate.

I'm still proud of this team, they may lose but they aren't losers. They play hard and together. I don't want us to do what loser franchises do and throw away players. Not to mention signing Dleague players rightfully only focused on making themselves look good to survive and have Mark Madsen shoots 16 threes in a game. That's exactly how you build a losing culture.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

According to Rick Bonnell of the Charlotte Observer, another team has made a call to the Lakers for the 14-year big man:


> The Charlotte Bobcats have been in contact with the Los Angeles Lakers concerning veteran big man Pau Gasol, but a source familiar with the discussion downplayed the likelihood Gasol would end up a Bobcat by Thursday’s NBA trade deadline.


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-...about-pau-gasol-as-deadline-nears/2014/02/18/


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pau and Meeks to Bobcats
Gordon, Sessions, Biyombo and 1st to Lakers.

Get it done Mitch!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Pau and Meeks to Bobcats
> Gordon, Sessions, Biyombo *and 1st *to Lakers.
> 
> Get it done Mitch!


In all honesty, i'm open to making whatever trade, as long as it gets the Lakers a 1st round pick in next year's draft.

Heck, even trading for second rounders (as long it's not Pau).


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Longtime friend of the show @sam_amick of USA Today throws out Steve Blake as one name #Warriors might grab at trade deadline. Speculating.


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-steve-blake-possibly-headed-to-the-warriors/2014/02/17/


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @KBergCBS: Sources: Lakers, Mavs maneuvering for Kevin Love. http://t.co/kBZuCskkDy


Come home, Kevin


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Come home, Kevin


What the hell would we give them? We can give them anyone on the roster outside of Kobe and I don't know why they do it?

Then again not like Mitch hasn't done this before (Gasol trade).


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Rival executives believe the Lakers and Suns will resume trade talks, with Pau Gasol ultimately being traded to Phoenix.





> The executives believe Pau Gasol is the best player Phoenix can realistically get for Emeka Okafor's insured, expiring contract.


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-...s-to-resume-pau-gasol-trade-talks/2014/02/18/


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> The Lakers are rumored to be interested in Minnesota Timberwolves’ Kevin Love, and they’re even prepared to offer a trade deal to land their target. They’re expected to face competition from the Dallas Mavericks for his signature though.
> 
> Love was expected to move to the West Coast when he becomes a free agent in the summer, however the Lakers apparently can’t wait that long and they want to land him before Thursday’s deadline.
> 
> ...


Read more at http://www.inquisitr.com/1139700/la...man-jordan-hill-to-leave/#UFeOTz6wfCXpzLrJ.99


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @WojYahooNBA: Lakers, Nets progressing on Jordan Hill deal, league sources told Yahoo Sports. Ownership showing willingness to take $17M hit.





> @WojYahooNBA: Lakers have been engaged in conversations elsewhere on Jordan Hill too, sources tell Yahoo Sports.


..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @WojYahooNBA: Among teams who could still redirect Jordan Hill away from Brooklyn, watch for the Phoenix Suns, league sources told Yahoo Sports.


...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> "The Lakers have been one of the more active teams in advance of Thursday's deadline as they gauge the market for Gasol and veterans such as Jordan Hill, Chris Kaman and Steve Blake. With their record at 18-35 heading into Wednesday's game against the Houston Rockets, it makes little sense to pay luxury taxes and be in line to pay the more punitive repeater taxes in the future.
> 
> Rumors involving Jordan Hill, such as this one courtesy of Yahoo! Sports' Adrian Wojnarowski, have circulated for a while now, but official confirmation of the Kaman and Blake plan is new.
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1965831-los-angeles-lakers-reportedly-gauging-trade-interest-in-chris-kaman-steve-blake


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @WojYahooNBA: Suns are no longer engaged in talks with Lakers on Jordan Hill, league sources tell Yahoo Sports. "Not as of now," one source says.


...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> ...


Good. Hope they do something though. But nothing short sighted.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @ramonashelburne: Lakers have also had discussions with the Atlanta Hawks on Jordan Hill and Chris Kaman. Nets, Cavs also in mix for Hill


...


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Nets love Jordan Hill. If Hill salary hit tax, they will completely rejected the Lakers. Lakers will need to pick the Nets bench they like.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @WojYahooNBA: Golden State expected to send Kent Bazemore and MarShon Brooks to the Lakers for Blake, league source tells Yahoo Sports.


Boom!


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Boom!


Brooks may be the worst defender ever to play in the NBA. He would fit perfectly with the Lakers' team concept this season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not happy about this trade.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ugh... Thanks for everything Steve.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/436330653752127488
Anyone know anything?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Never heard of either of those players...

...good trade


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Never heard of either of those players...
> 
> ...good trade


I'm glad I wasn't the only one.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Two healthy bodies for one semi healthy body and we shave money off the tax bill. I'm fine with it.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

If there's not a draft pick involved, i'm not sure why the Lakers did this.
Blake (if healthy) is a starter, and those dudes won't be seeing playing time even in this shitty roster.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We have 8? healthy bodies.... They'll see playing time. Especially if we dump Hill too.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> We have 8? healthy bodies.... They'll see playing time. Especially if we dump Hill too.


Aren't both those guys SGs? Lakers have like 30 games to play, and in a couple of weeks Meeks and Young should be playing...


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Bazemore is somewhat versatile. He can play some PG. I can see him getting minutes. 

Brooks can score, or at least he can chuck shots. I could see him getting minutes too.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Aren't both those guys SGs? Lakers have like 30 games to play, and in a couple of weeks Meeks and Young should be playing...


Young can play SF. So can Brooks in spot minutes and Bazemore can backup the point if necessary.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

PauloCatarino said:


> If there's not a draft pick involved, i'm not sure why the Lakers did this.
> Blake (if healthy) is a starter, and those dudes won't be seeing playing time even in this shitty roster.


As I've written before, Blake could be the single biggest threat to losing for the current team. Dumping Blake is a most excellent tank move.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

arasu said:


> As I've written before, Blake could be the single biggest threat to losing for the current team. *Dumping Blake is a most excellent tank move*.


Sure, but the official word from the Lakers was against tanking. I'm surprised they made this move, that seems like a clear tank move indeed.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @ESPNSteinLine: Laker plan taking shape: Trade Jordan Hill and Chris kaman in next 17 hours and they get under tax AND no longer HAVE to trade Pau Gasol





> @ESPNSteinLine: Last tweet what some rival execs now expect Lakes to do. Trade Hill. Trade Kaman. Then roll w/Pau into July to re-sign or sign-and-trade him


Interesting


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

PauloCatarino said:


> Sure, but the official word from the Lakers was against tanking. I'm surprised they made this move, that seems like a clear tank move indeed.


Kupchak has mentioned that he is "mindful" of the record. That is code for, "our record sucks, so we're tanking the rest of the season".


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

arasu said:


> Kupchak has mentioned that he is "mindful" of the record. That is code for, "our record sucks, so we're tanking the rest of the season".


This is what i had in mind:


> Kupchak on "tanking": "I’m not a karma guy. Ff you try to manipulate this thing, it never works out the way you think it’s (will)."


But hey, looking at the last KSF's post, maybe it all changed and the Lakers are in full blown tanking mode now.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

What was the point of that trade? How much did we save?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

2 million off the tax.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Marshon brooks was drafted with the pick we traded with Sasha for joe smith.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I heard this trade yesterday morning. It is in my thread. This trade is the first step for Warriors to take out Clippers in the first round.

The second step for Warriors would be Barnes for Greg Monroe.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ballscientist said:


> I heard this trade yesterday morning. It is in my thread. This trade is the first step for Warriors to take out Clippers in the first round.
> 
> The second step for Warriors would be Barnes for Greg Monroe.


Disagree. I think they need to do Barnes for kaman or Jordan hill.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Warriors give Lakers two 24 years old players with Michael Jordan mindset and some MJ skills.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

The point of the trade (and possible trades of Kaman and Hill) is to get under the luxury tax threshold, thought that much was obvious. 

If we can't get a first rounder for Pau, this is a smart way to go about it. Pau's bird rights are still valuable this summer since we'll be under the cap and can sign-and-trade him to would-be suitors who lack the cap room. 

Is it a tank move? Sure. But it's more of a financial move and it puts us in better position to improve the roster in the future besides the better draft pick.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Pretty good trade. Blake wasn't going to do much for the team until the new FAs came in. This will give Marshall some more burn while also allowing Vino Blanco to chase an NBA championship. I would've liked to keep Blake but it would've been a waste for him sitting here while the team is terrible for a while.

Kaman will be pretty easy to trade to a team like Miami. We should be able to get good value for Hill, too.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> It’s a sad day when a key player from the Laker team is traded away. I hope Blake finds success with Golden State.
> 
> Still, the Lakers traded for two young wing players, MarShon Brooks and Kent Bazemore. Laker fans may not know much about each player. This article will shed some light on MarShon Brooks.


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/MarShon-Brooks-Kobelite-2-9352047


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @ramonashelburne: Lakers engaged in discussions with Philadelphia on Chris Kaman, according to sources


10 mins to go.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Welp. Pau survives.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> But Bazemore is a player with a lot to offer, both in terms of legitimate on-court potential and as a valuable morale-booster on the sidelines.
> 
> His unique combination of tantalizing defensive prowess and goofy good vibes won me (and most Warriors fans) over immediately. And as the unofficial president of his nonexistent fan club, I feel qualified to explain exactly what the Lakers are getting in their new acquisition.
> 
> Purple and Gold, prepare for a pleasant surprise.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1967995-everything-lakers-fans-need-to-know-about-kent-bazemore


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Positives:
> 
> Lakers saved approximately $2 million.
> They didn't take on long-term salary.
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1965484-grading-los-angeles-lakers-trade-deadline-performance


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Video of Bazemore's summer league highlights. Seems like he can certainly run some point if needed.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Can't really get excited about those two. Would rather have Swagger and Xaiver back. Of course that old guy who wears 24 too.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

You never know...maybe one of them will turn into something.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Uncle Drew said:


> The point of the trade (and possible trades of Kaman and Hill) is to get under the luxury tax threshold, thought that much was obvious.
> 
> If we can't get a first rounder for Pau, this is a smart way to go about it. Pau's bird rights are still valuable this summer since we'll be under the cap and can sign-and-trade him to would-be suitors who lack the cap room.


Looks like I was wrong on that one. Apperently Bazemore caught Mitch's eye during the LV summer league. 

This will be a good audition for him. I'm not familiar with his game at all, but he's a much better ball-handler than I had anticipated. It's gonna be crowded when Henry and Young come back, but he's probably the best wing defender we have now besides Johnson, so maybe he'll get some good minutes.


----------

